# New Orleans hotel bargain



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

The Ritz-Carlton is super-cheap right now. $189 through AmEx or Travelocity.

We just got back. The entire French Quarter was overrun with Gamecocks fans.


----------



## jkreusc (Aug 14, 2006)

I think in general hotel prices in New Orleans have plummeted. I did a walk-up at the Royal Sonesta on a Friday night about 2 months ago and got a balcony on Bourbon for $89.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

jkreusc said:


> I think in general hotel prices in New Orleans have plummeted. I did a walk-up at the Royal Sonesta on a Friday night about 2 months ago and got a balcony on Bourbon for $89.


The summers are notoriously slow for the service industries around here. The French Quarter hotels put up billboards and newspaper ads encouragining locals to come spend a romantic night or two at heavily discounted rates. Now, things are beginning to pick up. By late October, the deals will be gone.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

agnash said:


> The summers are notoriously slow for the service industries around here. The French Quarter hotels put up billboards and newspaper ads encouragining locals to come spend a romantic night or two at heavily discounted rates. Now, things are beginning to pick up. By late October, the deals will be gone.


The summer exception is the essence music festival during the july 4th weekend. Hotel prices will double and triple


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*LSU's loss is New Orleans' gain*

The hotels, bars, and restaurants in New Orleans were awfully happy when LSU lost this weekend. Tourists businesses take a real beating when LSU plays in the Sugar Bowl, because the fans do not stay over night. LSU losing means that the hotels will be able to require longer minimum stays, and charge higher prices.


----------

